# 3 mobile phone coverage poor



## thecoff (8 Sep 2014)

Lately I've noticed that the 3 mobile phone coverage has become very poor. I'm in the portlaoise area, is anyone else having this problem.


----------



## MrEarl (9 Sep 2014)

In my view their service has always been "patchy" once you get outside the principal cities.

Now that they have taken over 02, with a little luck things will improve as they will hopefully now cross over the two networks.


----------



## delgirl (9 Sep 2014)

MrEarl said:


> In my view their service has always been "patchy" once you get outside the principal cities.
> 
> Now that they have taken over 02, with a little luck things will improve as they will hopefully now cross over the two networks.


I'm also with 3 and have to stand in the front garden to get any kind of signal and I live just outside a largeish town.

I contacted them regarding the poor signal and they assured me that they are going to use the O2 network to provide a better signal.  

I'm still in the garden and the neighbours think I've lost my marbles and am talking to myself!


----------



## gipimann (15 Sep 2014)

Don't expect miracles with O2's network - I am in the suburbs of a large town and have dreadful reception in the house (like delgirl, I can be found sitting outside trying to hold a conversation!).


----------



## daraclare (29 Mar 2015)

I'm in Dublin 7 and have just switched to Three mobile. Both at home and in work (Dublin 2) the reception is worse since I changed. Never had a problem before and have had dropped calls and bad reception for the first time in the last week. I'm going to get a booster for home, but it's a bit ridiculous in such a built up area. I'm using the same phone by the way, so it must be the network.


----------



## Purple (1 Apr 2015)

3 have always had the worst coverage of any provider.


----------



## MrEarl (1 Apr 2015)

Keep complaining ....

They have absolutely no excuses now that they have also acquired O2's network.

You can contact their staff via Boards.ie if you don't want to telephone them and get into a live conversation.


----------



## jmn183 (5 Sep 2015)

3 Ireland Mobile phone coverage is currently worse than Eircell's 088 analogue system from the 1990'S, It is not a fit for purpose service and the Regulator should have it investigated. One of the choices on 3 Customer Care is an option if you wish to leave the service, hello.
It is no surprise that Vodafone, Meteor and Emobile are reaping the benefit.
It appears that 3 has shut down all the existing O2 transmitters and and dropped all the existing O2 traffic onto their existing 3 network, a little like putting 50 ton on a 5 ton vehicle and expecting it to travel up a mountain road.
The 3 promise when taking over O2 was " nothing will change " lol


----------



## vandriver (5 Sep 2015)

I've been on 3 for 10 years or more,and while nowadays I'm mainly in Dublin 6/12 ,I have travelled extensively in the past.I simply don't recognise your experience of 3s signal.


----------



## monagt (6 Sep 2015)

> Keep complaining ....



+1


----------



## Leo (7 Sep 2015)

jmn183 said:


> 3 Ireland Mobile phone coverage is currently worse than Eircell's 088 analogue system from the 1990'S, It is not a fit for purpose service and the Regulator should have it investigated.



Did you check their online coverage [broken link removed] before deciding to sign-up, or are there issues where their coverage does not match the published map?


----------



## so-crates (7 Sep 2015)

I have been an long-term 3 customer for mobile broadband data and a recent acquisition when they took over O2 for mobile phone. I have rarely had major issues with signal in most places I have been but as I am generally in and around Leinster it could be that I am just lucky. Or it could be that as I am not a massive chatter on the phone I just haven't noticed any issues  (My broadband usage would be considerably higher so I would notice problems there)

I do recall receiving a text message from 3 recently warning of service issues due to an upgrade programme. I have deleted it so I don't have the text but it would appear that they at least were anticipating issues.


----------



## MrEarl (8 Sep 2015)

so-crates said:


> ...I do recall receiving a text message from 3 recently warning of service issues due to an upgrade programme. I have deleted it so I don't have the text but it would appear that they at least were anticipating issues.



We all got that text message, as far as I know.

They have a hell of a cheek having recently put up our monthly charges, then telling us they will have problems with their service (even more than they had previously !).

I think it's time we all start complaining and demanding compensation, while this work of theirs is ongoing and they have problems providing the service. After all, our contract with them is very simple really... they provide a service in return for payment & if they are not providing a reliable service then they are in breach of contract as I see it.


----------



## so-crates (9 Sep 2015)

If I have reason to complain, sure. But the crux of it is, I don't have reason to complain. I have seen no diminution in service and have not experienced any particular issues.


----------



## Graftgirl (10 Sep 2015)

I changed to 3 just over 2 months ago, I'm really surprised at how bad the phone coverage is. I recall O2 having very good coverage compared to other networks over the years.
I would say 90% of my calls end in a "call Failure" dropping calls or just very poor call quality as if coverage isnt sufficient.
I am in wait and see mode for another month, if this isnt a passing issue or as a result of works they are doing on their network then I have to say i'll be jumping ship, just feel lucky that I am on a sim package whereby I can make the move, feel sorry for people that are stuck in a contract and have to put up with such an insufficient network in 2015!


----------



## MrEarl (11 Sep 2015)

Graftgirl said:


> ....just feel lucky that I am on a sim package whereby I can make the move, feel sorry for people that are stuck in a contract and have to put up with such an insufficient network in 2015!



Thats the key point, in my post above... those on contracts who are not being provided with a satisfactory service, have every right to move. If Three don't provide the service, then they are in breach of contract as I understand it and while small gaps in coverage are hardly a breach of service, regular outages and dropped calls must be, I'd imagine.


----------



## vandriver (11 Sep 2015)

MrEarl said:


> Thats the key point, in my post above... those on contracts who are not being provided with a satisfactory service, have every right to move. If Three don't provide the service, then they are in breach of contract as I understand it and while small gaps in coverage are hardly a breach of service, regular outages and dropped calls must be, I'd imagine.



If you read three's t&c's(and all other mobile companies), you will find that they expressly do not guarantee any level of service.So,no they are not in breach of contract.


----------



## Leo (11 Sep 2015)

All providers also publish their coverage maps for that very reason. It is the customer's responsibility to check that data and ensure the service they are selecting is appropriate for their needs.


----------



## MrEarl (16 Sep 2015)

Folks,

Both of your points are reasonable, but once the network provider claims to provide satisfactory coverage (per their map, for example Leo) then it's back to the contract as I see it.  Otherwise, why would they have to provide any service at all on an ongoing basis, they could save a fortune by turning their network off every second day and yet bill us, if we strictly follow the logic you guys are suggesting, could they not (granted extreme, but you take my point I hope) ?


----------



## Leo (17 Sep 2015)

Not really, their greatest expense, by a very wide margin is in purchasing, installing, and commissioning the network infrastructure, the running costs are minimal by comparison. Shutting off the network would see them lose a lot more revenue than it would save them.

I have heard of people being released from contracts due to poor coverage, but you'd want to check the competition before moving. Some areas will have black spots for all networks due to natural or man-made structures blocking line of sight to cell sites.


----------

